
Botched Sega Forever launch blighted by poor emulation UK - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/06/sega-forever-emulation-performance-problems/
======
kronos29296
Looks like another GPL v3 product being treated as infected goods. They chose
Unity a proprietary product over RetroArch which was GPL v3. Now their games
are subpar.

Too bad. Would have tried the classics but since they are bad will not.

~~~
therealidiot
But, don't forget: uuuurgh, fragmentation!1!!!!111

